# Tìm link phim cung đấu hay, cả nhà chỉ giùm em với!



## Lybetyn (24 Tháng năm 2019)

Chết dở, em bị nghiện thể loại cung đấu hay sao ấy các chị ạ, Cứ sáng đi làm, tối về là phải xem vài tập mới ngủ được. Nhưng từ sau bộ Như ý truyện em không thấy có bộ nào hay nữa, nhờ các chị em mách giúp vài bộ em xem cho đã ạ. 
Đa tạ các chế ạ.


----------



## CongChuaBongBong (24 Tháng năm 2019)

Chủ top là công nhân mà rảnh vãi, mình tăng ca liên tục, về nhà chỉ để ngủ thôi, không có hứng thú xem gì hết


----------



## Heracare (24 Tháng năm 2019)

CongChuaBongBong đã viết:


> Chủ top là công nhân mà rảnh vãi, mình tăng ca liên tục, về nhà chỉ để ngủ thôi, không có hứng thú xem gì hết


Làm công nhân hay bác sĩ, kỹ sư gì thì cũng phải có lúc nghỉ ngơi, giải trí chứ, mà không có tiền thì giải trí đâu được, chả xem phim thì làm gì?


----------



## ThichZaiDep (24 Tháng năm 2019)

Công nhân toàn xem phim qua điện thoại vì làm gì có smart TV đâu, tốn tiền 3G lắm


----------



## lananh8xpub (24 Tháng năm 2019)

ThichZaiDep đã viết:


> Công nhân toàn xem phim qua điện thoại vì làm gì có smart TV đâu, tốn tiền 3G lắm


Sợ tốn 3G thì dùng gói May đi, 77k/tháng, được tận 90GB, xem phim hay làm gì chả được


----------



## RingRing (28 Tháng năm 2019)

Gói May của itelecom đang hot lắm, đăng ký khó còn hơn lên giời


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (28 Tháng năm 2019)

Thu Ht đã viết:


> Nếu đủ điều kiện thì đăng ký dễ mà, chỉ cần là công nhân trong khu công nghiệp thôi, đâu có gì khó


Nó có mấy gói ưu đãi nghe gọi cũng được lắm. Vi69, hoặc là combo data và nghe gọi IC99 và IC149 hoặc ID30 và ID50


----------



## Shopping (28 Tháng năm 2019)

Greenfood.hanoi đã viết:


> Nó có mấy gói ưu đãi nghe gọi cũng được lắm. Vi69, hoặc là combo data và nghe gọi IC99 và IC149 hoặc ID30 và ID50


Dùng có nét ko bà con, không biết chất lượng sao á?


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (28 Tháng năm 2019)

Shopping đã viết:


> Dùng có nét ko bà con, không biết chất lượng sao á?


Em đã check hàng rồi, ngon ra phết, 3G chạy căng đét ạ


----------



## vanchuyenachau1 (28 Tháng sáu 2019)

*Công Ty Cổ Phần Vận Chuyển Á Châu*
VP + kho bãi: Bãi xe Á Châu, Số 35 Đường TA 17, P. Thới An, Quận 12, TPHCM
Chi nhánh Đà Nẵng: 555C Trường Chinh, P. An Khê, Q. Thanh Khê, TP. Đà Nẵng
Chi nhánh Hà Nội: Bãi xe Á Châu, Lô 5-10A KCN Vĩnh Hoàng, Tam Trinh, Q. Hoàng Mai, TP. Hà Nội
*HOTLINE: 19001733 (Nhấn phím 1) – 0914.857.068*


----------

